# Goodbye Ol' Pal



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My good friend, Steve McComas passed away yesterday.

I'll miss the 'ol boy, his jokes, his music and his moonshine.

Come along for a moment with me to share a few memories here: http://thinkingafield.org/2018/10/goodbye-ol-pal.html


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

my condolences .

losing a friend is never easy.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Would have liked to have met your friend ,after watching some of the clip it appears he was indeed a good old boy .. .. condolences from all us here .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that you lost a good friend Glen. Our sympathies go out to you and his other friends and family. It's never easy to lose someone, harder still to lose someone close. Relish your memories.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, men. We had a lot of good times together and I always enjoyed his wife's and his hospitality.

I would head down South for each Memorial Day weekend and stretch it out a bit. We always worked a coyote, groundhog or crow hunt into the mix. He even invited me for a deer hunt at a friend's property, where I took my only whitetail there in 1985. His wife was my wife's best friend and that's how I met him.

That fiddle he played had traveled to Europe in World War II with his father and was marked on the back with all the stops he made. Steve cherished that thing.

A good ol' boy if ever there was one.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Our Condolences to family and Friends-----Rest in Peace Steve*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Skip. I may have to play some of the old vhs tapes of hunts we did. He was the genuine article and took me along to meet so many people there. Everyone knew my mother in-law, who taught just about everyone in high school English for 4 decades. So, I was always accepted, once they knew my connection to the South.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

My condolences.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid.,thanks for sharing,R.I.P. Mr. McComas.


----------

